# joining plywood to solid Phenolic ???



## tribalwind (Dec 7, 2008)

i’m at the beginning of building a new mobile base for my saw , 

originally was just going to do it all in ply, but i have a nice big piece of 3/4” phenolic(26x48) that i thought would make a good flat bottom, since the ply is not. 
sort of act as a Torsion-Box ,without all the work.
ran into a problem when screwing on the casters. i quickly found out that it does NOT take wood lag screws well! one broke off in the hole and i wasnt even moosing it really!must've been a weak lag i guess...


my solution to the casters is to just drill straight through and bolt them on.i can recess the hex head on top,the bottom will have a lip anyway,proud of the drawers/top etc..



but i’m puzzled how to affix the sides and inner walls. i’d hoped to pocket screw,but that’s out now . i could use L bar with through bolts and screw into the ply,but thats a lot of expensive l-bar ($10-4ft) and hardware.
right now im thinking build the box with a bottom allw ith pocket screws, and just bolt it to the phenolic in a few places…maybe that’d keep it flat enough…or maybe not….
any ideas?


----------

